# This is the new USB connector - and it's reversible!



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

he universal, ubiquitous computer ports, connectors and cables will soon be reversible. That means no more struggling to figure out which way the plug is supposed to go.

The USB 3.0 Promoter Group, which includes tech giants Hewlett-Packard (HPQ, Tech30), Intel (INTC, Tech30), Microsoft (MSFT, Tech30), Texas Instruments (TXN), said the blueprints for the "Type-C" reversible USB connector have been finished, and manufacturers can start making them.

So when will you see the new plugs?

It could be soon, but that's for the electronics industry to decide. There has been no shortage of interest in a reversible USB solution since Apple (AAPL, Tech30) made headlines in 2012 with its reversible Lightning connector for the iPhone and iPad.

Read More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's really about time. It's interesting that they're still putting the pin side on the host rather than the cable (like Apple's Lightning Connector). It seems like it's be easier to break with the pin in the host... but hopefully it won't happen often anyway.


----------

